# Whooping cough vaccine



## happyegg (Jun 16, 2013)

May I ask is the whooping cough injection safe to have in regards for baby, I'm 28 weeks pregnant and recently read on pregnancy general chat on here that there may be a slight chance of still birth as they're using new products in the injection which haven't been tested, could you tell me is this true and if safe to have as I'm due for this injection on Monday 3rd November.

Thank you

Happyegg


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi happy. 

The vaccine has to pass vigorous testing prior to being released for use. So yes it's safe for baby. 

From the NHS information - 

But the manufacturer's leaflet says there's no information on the use of Boostrix IPV in pregnancy. Should it be used in pregnancy? 

The licence for Boostrix IPV allows for its use in pregnancy when clearly needed, and when the possible benefits outweigh the possible risks.
It is standard practice with most medicines not to test them on pregnant women. This is why the manufacturer's information leaflet includes this statement, and not because of any specific safety concerns or evidence of harm in pregnancy.
Pertussis-containing vaccine has been used routinely in pregnant women in the UK since October 2012 and the Medicines and Healthcare Products Regulatory Agency (MHRA) is carefully monitoring its safety. The MHRA's study of around 20,000 women vaccinated with Repevax found no evidence of risks to pregnancy or pregnancy outcome.
Boostrix (similar to Boostrix IPV but without the polio component) is one of the vaccines routinely recommended in the US for immunisation of pregnant women. Experience in the US has identified no safety concerns with the use of the vaccine in pregnancy.
There is no evidence of risk to the pregnant woman or unborn child with inactivated vaccines like Boostrix IPV. An inactivated vaccine is one that does not contain "live" vaccine. You can find out more about inactivated and "live" vaccines.


Kaz xxx


----------

